# Training or studying resources



## swissy_fit (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,
I'm considering the idea of spending a year in Thailand with my wife and small daughter, living fairly cheaply but well while experiencing a different culture and retraining for the second phase of our career(I'm an IT professional but would consider retraining in other fields if it was difficult to upgrade my IT skills in Thailand).

My wife would like to train as a pilates teacher, I imagine a course for this can be found in Thailand. However what are the facilities for training/study like in other fields?
Do Thai universities offer courses in English?

Our daughter would have to go to an English or French speaking school which I know is expensive but for a year or so we can afford it.

Anyway is the idea laughable - is Thailand really only for holidays, dropping out, retirements and businesses?


----------



## BlackRain79 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pretty much everyone that I know here works on the internet, is an English teacher, owns a business or is retired. Not to say that it isn't impossible to do other things but it is rare and difficult because of the laws here governing what foreigners can and cannot do for employment. I don't know much about vocational training here but I imagine that would be a lot easier.


----------

